

Politics-Oriented Software Development - skorks
http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2005/1/28/32622/4244

======
camccann
As an interesting counterpoint, one of the comments gives an excellent
definition of a _good_ software development manager: a bi-directional bullshit
filter to keep the techs and suits from scaring each other (and in general
being a single point of access to the development team for the rest of the
company). Management at that level is very much an "if you've done it right,
no one will know you've done anything at all" sort of thing. It's a subtle art
but anyone who does it right is incredibly valuable.

------
ebun
I read this and started immediately reminiscing of past jobs. No classes in my
engineering curriculum prepared me for this so I didn't "get it" when I first
started out.

Did your schooling mention this sort of thing? If not, do you think they
should?

~~~
gloob
I had one lecture in one course that was more or less about this; as I recall,
one of the first sentences out of the prof's mouth that day was (paraphrased)
"Don't tell anyone it was me who told you this." It was certainly an
interesting (if rather depressing) lecture.

------
hga
I have been studying this level of software development since 1979 (sic, when
I first encountered the obviously by then doomed MULTICS, saw how much had
been dropped in the transition to UNIX, and wondered "why did it turn out this
way?") and this is perhaps the single most useful document on it that I've
ever read.

Plus a tremendous motivator to work in low politics startups, yes ^_^?

------
huherto
"Remember that managers are essentially secretaries who can fire you." ...I am
precisely living through this right now. Of course not every manager is like
that, but some definitely are.

------
donaq
_... it is easier for a manager to change jobs than it is for a developer._

Has anyone found this to be true? My personal experience contradicts this so
far.

------
kentosi
If only someone told me of this article 5 years ago. Especially the part about
working overtime ONLY if it's visible to everyone.

I really enjoyed reading this.

~~~
GFischer
I've seen in some companies I've worked with that it is seen as more positive
if you arrive a few minutes before start time (or before everyone else), even
if you do nothing at the time, than to arrive slightly late but stay and do
some productive (unpaid) overtime (yes, I'm the kind that likes to sleep until
the last possible minute - I wish I didn't have to be at my desk by 8:30 AM
sharp but I do).

Edit: and yes I sometimes have to stay late because I got distracted by HN or
Slashdot or whatever... I guess I should use the noprocrastinate option :P

------
Calamitous
This is exactly why I went to work for a startup. We're becoming successful
enough to start seeing some of this nonsense; when it gets too ridiculous, I
think I'll be moving to another startup...

